# 1993-94 mexican fender stratocaster NOT SQUIER SERIERS



## beerbelly2 (Oct 13, 2012)

i know there must be a whole bunch of fender strat owners ,i again need help havent bought anything but i have a chance at 300.00 dollars for a sunburst mex fender strat serial number mn3 113739 no sign of even been played ,please its no squier series,just your battle axe sunburst maple neck strat,good.bad yes ,no,??? haa i tried to read up but every time it turned into a i have a deluxe ,i have the squier ,i have the hsss etc ,,,aghhh!!!! its not that i dont appreciate a good read but iam really not smart or good at all this ,,is the price good? iam learning at a pretty good pace so i know if it feels good buy it stuff yes i agree but at 300 i missed out on a almost brand new one so does this year have any issues? was fender sleeping? thankyou !! i did look into rondo music but wow after taxes etc the state are hard when your budget is slim,and i dont live in a big city ,3000 people. give or take,new stuff is beyond me i guess .i looked at stagg LP copies the L-400 i can get from usa for 280 shipped ! looks good on you tube!?? please again a LP or strat style are both okay as i with my talent probably will really never get to that level of sayiong which is better! iam close to 60yrs so haahhaa !! hell a squier kittycat looks good with fender tex pups! no seriously this fender i look forward to some serious replies! thankyou once again!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My son has a Mexican sunburst Strat/maple neck, that is a little newer than the one you are looking at - 2002-3, something like that. It is an AWESOME guitar, rings like a bell and plays great. The pickups are on the hot side, but sound good. The pots have crapped out on it, cheap easy replacement.

$300 is right in range maybe even on the low side for MIM Strats. If it's as clean as you say and it has no outstanding issues, that's a very good deal.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Seems like a good deal, I've got a '93 that is a great player with a great feeling neck- pretty much the same as the American. Standard of the time. Pickups were nothing special and mine has Dimarzios now. One thing to keep in mind is that the block on the trem is a skinny little cast metal job however the upgraded bridge they started using in the mid 2000's is drop in compatible and is available through any Fender dealer, the part number is 0071014000.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Mim Strat, 93 or 94, great condition? Buy it!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Intrepid said:


> Mim Strat, 93 or 94, great condition? Buy it!



Yeah, what he said....


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Out of the ones you mentioned, the MIM is the best bet.
The price seems reasonable too, especially if it's in good shape.


----------



## beerbelly2 (Oct 13, 2012)

thankyou for all the input! yes iam going to give him a shout today,if i keep waiting its just wasting time ,again very much appreciated


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

I agree as well. Good price for the age. Also, if the 'fender' logo on the
headstock is in black script, it's apparently made with 'overstock' USA body
and necks. Could be an urban legend though.

Source. scroll down to the 6th post.


----------

